# S. Rhombeus?



## Atilla (Feb 13, 2008)

It was bought from the pet store as a "Black Piranha". I was just wanting to confirm that. Sorry the pic isn't the best, but he is a little camera shy. Thanks in advance. 
I tried to get a couple of better pics. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Could be....or could be S. sanchezi. I can tell from the pics.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I think you're going to need to try to get some clearer pics maybe when it's settled in a bit. Going by those pics it could be a rhom but it could be somthing else as well.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Atilla, can you add clear photos? I hope rhombeus but looks like sanchezi.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks like a young S. rhombeus.


----------



## Atilla (Feb 13, 2008)

I updated the pics.


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

hastatus said:


> Looks like a young S. rhombeus.


Agreed...


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

difficult with the pictures, but i would say rhom also............................


----------



## Atilla (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I was pretty sure he was a Rhom, but I just had to make sure. He's sure a fiesty little fellow though.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

I wouldnt say sanchezi, but i am kinda leaning toward a gibbus and not a rhom


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd say rhom for now but get better and clear shots next time.


----------

